# Sea Sickness Prevention



## WILKINS3

I figured I would get a take on remedies for sea sickness. Taking a short trip in the Gulf in a couple of weeks with my son and some other friends and would really like to fish instead of hanging overboard. My previous attempts at deep sea fishing weren't too successful. What do you use? Any normal suggestions?


----------



## 4ME

Lots of booze!
Before you get on the boat!


----------



## WILKINS3

3ME said:


> Lots of booze!
> Before you get on the boat!


I think that was why I didn't fish last time. I can't remember. It was all a blur.


----------



## RizFam

3ME said:


> Lots of booze!
> Before you get on the boat!


Lots of booze & stay off the boat?


----------



## wolfwood

WILKINS3 said:


> I figured I would get a take on remedies for sea sickness. Taking a short trip in the Gulf in a couple of weeks with my son and some other friends and would really like to fish instead of hanging overboard. My previous attempts at deep sea fishing weren't too successful. What do you use? Any normal suggestions?


Hi there.

Due to an Optic Nerve problem, my eyes don't work well together and I can have some serious motion sickness just from walking. Planes & boats cause significant problem...and that's never a good thing. Here's the list I learned over the years from my sailor father....but never needed until the last few years. I now rely on ALL of them!

1. There are OTC meds available, such as Dramamene (sp?), which many find helpfull. This is taken 1 hr before your trip and, as you've already had an experience, you might want to just take it. I have never had any kind of negative reaction to it.
2. Keep your eyes focused on the horizon. I mean, REALLY focused! Try to tune out any peripheral view of movement - this takes alot of focused energy but, if you need it, it really does help. (TIP: DO NOT WATCH THE WATER! Look up at the sky if you have to!)
3. Keep your eyes open. As tough as that can be, once your system is reacting to the motion, closing your eyes is likely to enhance the motion...not minimize it.
4. Stay on deck (don't go below)
5. If you will be on a powerboat, stay clear of all exhaust fumes. 
6. Limit food intake until you're at anchor &, even then, keep it to a limit. 
7. Limit Alcohol intake through-out the trip. Although it can certainly help you to NOT remember your experience, it will most certainly increase your sensitivity to motion. 
8. I have never been able to reverse a reaction to motion once it got started. I have only been able to prevent it! Think/plan ahead!

Hope this helps you enjoy the event!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

tie a washer to a piece of string, and then tie the string to the overhead...

...oh, wait, that's how you induce sea sickness. Nevermind...don't do that.


----------



## Swany

WILKINS3 said:


> I figured I would get a take on remedies for sea sickness. Taking a short trip in the Gulf in a couple of weeks with my son and some other friends and would really like to fish instead of hanging overboard. My previous attempts at deep sea fishing weren't too successful. What do you use? Any normal suggestions?


After several trys I can tell you it will get down to JUST STAY OFF OF BOATS! That works every time and is the only thing that does. I just dont go near boats. there are plenty of fish in the markets.


----------



## sharkskinner

Sea Sickness Prevention: How do you prevent sea sickness? Don't go to sea


----------



## Eric&Lesley

Several years ago before I went on a cruise my doctor gave me a prescription for a Dramamene(?) patch. It was very small and I believe I put it just behind my ear. It worked very well.


----------



## W4DRR

A bigger boat always helps.


----------



## Chestnut

My father has gotten his Dr. to give him a prescription for a motion sickness prevention patch when he told him he was going deep sea fishing. He used one and gave one to my BIL and one to DH. None of them ended up chumming.

If youâ€™re looking for over the counter, Bonine makes a motion sickness prevention tablet that is supposed to be â€œless drowsyâ€ than Dramamine. I gave one to my daughter every eight hours when we were on a cruise and she never got sick or seemed overly tired. (she gets sick on any car ride thatâ€™s longer than 30 minutes)

Jessica


----------



## mountainlady56

Having had this first-hand, it's not a funny issue, especially when you're on a cruise ship and supposed to be having fun. Call your doctor and ask for a prescription for Antivert....it's for inner-ear, but works very well for motion-sickness as well. Or, the over-the-counter patches are available, now, in the first-aid section along with Dramamine. Good luck and enjoy your fishing trip........just wish I was with ya!!







The Gulf's my favorite place!!








Darlene


----------



## bentpixel

I took Marizine when I went boat diving. (no trouble once underwater). Wolfwood said most of all my other tricks. Heard good things about the patched too. Motion sickness has two phases: first spacial disorientation, then vertigo. If you feel light-headed try closing your eyse and face into the wind the same direction the is moving. Let your middle rule for awhile. Before opening your eyes tell yourself something like "that's the way it is". This is make piece between the warring nerves of sight and balance. I've used this technique during helicopter flights. The point is to prevent vertigo. (naptime







)

Best of luck,
Scott


----------



## Scrib

Some good info:
http://www.goddesscruise.com/SeaSick.htm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

sit on shore with Sally selling seashells........................and you won't get sea sick!

Rick says whatever you do, DO NOT under any circumstances eat donuts and drink chocolate milk before getting on boat. Don't know how he knows that


----------



## skippershe

There are a couple of other things to try if you want to stay away from prescriptions and dramamine which can make you very drowsy.

One is Sea Bands

Another is by the use of Ginger. Here is a link to many different forms that can be taken to help seasickness Sea Products Check out the Sailer's Secret or the Gin Gins.

Ginger snaps, Ginger soda such as Gingerale...Best thing to do is to prevent it before it happens, once it sets in, it can be difficult to get over it.

This may sound strange, but pack some of those little orange colored peanut butter filled crackers in your day bag. I have spent many a night out at sea in a sailboat race, and these have helped others feel better when they got queasy.

Have a wonderful trip and don't psyche yourself out over it!


----------



## kyoutback

Saw a Mythbuster episode once where they were looking for a non-narcotic way to prevent sea sickness. Bottom line was the only thing that worked was ginger pills. They gave in after that and tried the narcotic solutions also. So bottom line is ginger or narcotics.


----------



## nynethead

I could not make it past the end of the jetty before chumming for the boat, Must have gone out 10-15 times and the same thing happened. no food, food, dramamine, ginger nothing worked until I got the Patch through my doctor. I went out blue fishing near block island in NJ it was so rough the captain of the boat got sick along with everyone else on the boat except me. First time I was able to catch a fish, eat a sandwich and drink a beer whlel on a boat. I also won the pool, because I was the only one able to stand and fish.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Try to focus on the shore line (assuming you can see some land). Other wise some good Rx should help.


----------



## mik0445

About the only remedy that I haven't tried is the ginger. I find that it is really hard to concentrate on the horizon when you are fishing, or at least when you are catching fish. With dramamine I did fairly well, at least I could choke back the chum until I had to go below deck to the head...should've went off the side of the boat, cuz that was the end of my day. Beer...uh oh...chum magnet. The only thing that has worked for me, every time was the prescription patch that goes behind the ear. With that I can go below deck, into the pilot house, wherever with no problem. Normally I get sick just seeing a boat on the ocean!


----------



## dthorfnp

The patch is called Scopolamine ( or Scop patches) and you put it behind your ear. It actually will work for up to 3 days, great for cruises, but will definetely work well for deep sea fishing. Just aske your doctor, or nurse practitioner ( I am partial since that is what I am!!!) to write you a prescription for several so you have them on hand. 
Good luck and happy fishing
Dawn


----------



## ftroop

WILKINS3 said:


> I figured I would get a take on remedies for sea sickness. Taking a short trip in the Gulf in a couple of weeks with my son and some other friends and would really like to fish instead of hanging overboard. My previous attempts at deep sea fishing weren't too successful. What do you use? Any normal suggestions?


Ginger and Peppermint are supposed to help. My children loved whale watching because they got to eat peppermints and drink ginger ale for breakfast








...husband still sat with teeth clenched.


----------



## wolfwood

dthorfnp said:


> The patch is called Scopolamine ( or Scop patches) and you put it behind your ear. It actually will work for up to 3 days, great for cruises, but will definetely work well for deep sea fishing. Just aske your doctor, or nurse practitioner ( I am partial since that is what I am!!!) to write you a prescription for several so you have them on hand.
> Good luck and happy fishing
> Dawn


Dawn, do you know how they work? Without hijacking the thread, I'm wondering if they would be of any use to me on our very long flight to Africa......Bonine does help a bit but it wears off...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

kyoutback said:


> Saw a Mythbuster episode once where they were looking for a non-narcotic way to prevent sea sickness. Bottom line was the only thing that worked was ginger pills. They gave in after that and tried the narcotic solutions also. So bottom line is ginger or narcotics.


Never heard of narcotics being used to prevent sea sickness...which one's in particular?

Tim


----------



## Kyoutbacker

Many people mistake heat and sun related problems as sea sickness. Especially those who are not used to the heat. 
Hint from old coastie.


----------



## mik0445

Kyoutbacker said:


> Many people mistake heat and sun related problems as sea sickness. Especially those who are not used to the heat.
> Hint from old coastie.


Heat??? Wish we had that problem here!!! Although its starting to warm up...50 today!


----------



## PDX_Doug

As a non-drug solution, I have found that Wolfies suggestion of staying focused on the horizon works wonders. Sea-sickness is essentially an inner ear problem, and when you are in a situation where your other senses are 'offline' (such as being inside a boat) your brain has nothing to reference except that your ear is telling it, and that's where the trouble starts.

Getting out on deck and focusing on the horizon brings sight into the equation, and gives you brain a second point of reference to work from.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kyoutback

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Saw a Mythbuster episode once where they were looking for a non-narcotic way to prevent sea sickness. Bottom line was the only thing that worked was ginger pills. They gave in after that and tried the narcotic solutions also. So bottom line is ginger or narcotics.


Never heard of narcotics being used to prevent sea sickness...which one's in particular?

Tim
[/quote]

They were talking about Dramamine and drugs like that. They probably didn't say narcotic since they are not narcotics by definition. That was my mistake. However I bet if you smoke marijuana it would help since it does help with nausea and you wouldn't care that you were on a boat.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Marijuana is not a narcotic either, although many states classifiy as one. It is pharmocologically distinct from narcotic's and is actually considered a psychogenic, similar in nature to the hallucinigen LSD. Narcotic's are typically drugs that are derived from opium, like morphine, and codeine, and their synthetic counterparts.

It is however a Schedule I drug, as classified by the DEA, and is illegal in all 50 states, and at this time, has no approved medical uses.

Here is a link with some decent info Drug classifications

Sorry if this came off as wrong. 2 semesters of Anatomy and physiology, a semester of pharmocology, and 8+ years work as a paramedic is hard to surpress.

Tim


----------



## kyoutback

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Marijuana is not a narcotic either, although many states classifiy as one. It is pharmocologically distinct from narcotic's and is actually considered a psychogenic, similar in nature to the hallucinigen LSD. Narcotic's are typically drugs that are derived from opium, like morphine, and codeine, and their synthetic counterparts.
> 
> It is however a Schedule I drug, as classified by the DEA, and is illegal in all 50 states, and at this time, has no approved medical uses.
> 
> Here is a link with some decent info Drug classifications
> 
> Sorry if this came off as wrong. 2 semesters of Anatomy and physiology, a semester of pharmocology, and 8+ years work as a paramedic is hard to surpress.
> 
> Tim


Sorry, I'm certainly not a drug expert. In spite of what people in high school thought.







But I still think Marijuana might help with sea sickness no matter what kind of drug it is.


----------



## WILKINS3

After doing more research and reading all your responses (Thanks) I have determined that the best way to prevent sea sickness is of course to stay on land. But I am committed and want to try it again so, I started taking Ginger capsules feeling that this may be my best hope for prevention. I will probably get a patch as well along with the crackers and any thing else that might help. I'll let you know if I start smelling like a literal Gingerbread Man as the weather gets warmer.


----------



## vacationbound

I used to always need to use Dramamine as a child. It worked on car trips. My sister now uses a dab of liquid Frankincense behind each ear of her 2 year old before a car trip and she says it does the trick. I guess those wise men knew what they were doing giving the gift that keeps on giving! Mary could've really needed it for Jesus on those long donkey rides.....

Hope this helps....









Vicki


----------



## 7heaven

wolfwood said:


> The patch is called Scopolamine ( or Scop patches) and you put it behind your ear. It actually will work for up to 3 days, great for cruises, but will definetely work well for deep sea fishing. Just aske your doctor, or nurse practitioner ( I am partial since that is what I am!!!) to write you a prescription for several so you have them on hand.
> Good luck and happy fishing
> Dawn


Dawn, do you know how they work? Without hijacking the thread, I'm wondering if they would be of any use to me on our very long flight to Africa......Bonine does help a bit but it wears off...
[/quote]

Wolfie,

See this link on Transderm SCOP patches.

I tried them for a couple of years for occasional air travel induced vertigo, but they made me tired. I now use the Relief Band, which seems to work fine.


----------



## wolfwood

7heaven said:


> The patch is called Scopolamine ( or Scop patches) and you put it behind your ear. It actually will work for up to 3 days, great for cruises, but will definetely work well for deep sea fishing. Just aske your doctor, or nurse practitioner ( I am partial since that is what I am!!!) to write you a prescription for several so you have them on hand.
> Good luck and happy fishing
> Dawn


Dawn, do you know how they work? Without hijacking the thread, I'm wondering if they would be of any use to me on our very long flight to Africa......Bonine does help a bit but it wears off...
[/quote]

Wolfie,

See this link on Transderm SCOP patches.

I tried them for a couple of years for occasional air travel induced vertigo, but they made me tired. I now use the Relief Band, which seems to work fine.
[/quote]
Wow! Thanks....I've never seen this particular Band. Looks much  more powerful than the "wrist band" varieties I've tried. Nothing is gonna cure a damaged nerve but every  little bit helps and this sure looks like a great addition!!! Thank you so very much!!! I will be ordering one for this fall's Trip of a Lifetime.

Wolfie


----------



## 2224

WILKINS3 said:


> I figured I would get a take on remedies for sea sickness. Taking a short trip in the Gulf in a couple of weeks with my son and some other friends and would really like to fish instead of hanging overboard. My previous attempts at deep sea fishing weren't too successful. What do you use? Any normal suggestions?


Try saltines the crackers, plus all the other great suggestions. Worked for me in the Navy.
Good luck


----------



## 7heaven

wolfwood said:


> Wow! Thanks....I've never seen this particular Band. Looks much  more powerful than the "wrist band" varieties I've tried. Nothing is gonna cure a damaged nerve but every  little bit helps and this sure looks like a great addition!!! Thank you so very much!!! I will be ordering one for this fall's Trip of a Lifetime.
> 
> Wolfie


My former doc's husband was an airline pilot, and he recommended them. (hopefully he doesn't get vertigo when flying an airliner!)


----------



## wolfwood

7heaven said:


> Wow! Thanks....I've never seen this particular Band. Looks much  more powerful than the "wrist band" varieties I've tried. Nothing is gonna cure a damaged nerve but every  little bit helps and this sure looks like a great addition!!! Thank you so very much!!! I will be ordering one for this fall's Trip of a Lifetime.
> 
> Wolfie


My former doc's husband was an airline pilot, and he recommended them. (hopefully he doesn't get vertigo when flying an airliner!)







[/quote]
Uh.....he doesn't pilot those big birds over to Africa, does he? I wonder if the Airlines entertain requests NOT to fly with a particular pilot...


----------



## WILKINS3

Ok here's my .02 worth. I started taking ginger root capsules almost two weeks prior to trip and purchased a Scop patch that I applied the night before. I have been sea sick before and I did not get that way this time. We were in 5-6 foot seas and total loss on the fishing trip







but maintained myself from being sea sick. No vertigo. So in conclusion, I feel that the ginger tabs along with the Scop patch worked. I will go again and use the same procedure but I will make sure that the seas are 1-3 feet before I go out again.


----------



## skippershe

Glad to hear that you found a combination that worked for you








Hopefully next time you'll have calmer seas and better fishing!


----------

